# Russianstar: OSTA-SARMS/MK-2866 UNLEASHING ITS ANABOLIC POWER



## Russianstar (Feb 15, 2011)

*Ostarine/ MK-2866 Unleashing its anabolic power*.

Wether its the ripped physiques of top athletes or the huge vascular muscles the Pro-Bodybuilders have developed, All of us are aspiring to something, even perhaps maintaining some degree of strength or muscularity during or following injury and on the way back to recovery, or we might just want to stay in shape.
The range of supplement aids we could use to help us reach our goals is ever expanding, ever changing, But one NEW supplement recently available online has already taken the bodybuilding and fitness world by storm, so what is it? And why is it so effective?

*Ostarine, The benefits as compared to Anabolic steroids*.

By now most of you will have heard of sARMS, or selective ANDROGEN RECEPTOR MODULATORS, these new and pioneering supplements bind to the androgen receptor in pretty much the same way anabolic steroids such as Testosterone would, but in a novel and selective way, They exert many of the same anabolic effects that steroids do, but without many of the sides associated with other androgens. The Androgen Receptor plays a vital and significant role in the development and function of sexual organs, skeletal muscle, and bone, as well as other human organs ,When Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators bind to the receptor, they demonstrate powerful anabolic activity in both muscle and bone,(1) This is because they bind to the receptor and change its action in a novel way that is significantly different than typical androgen receptors stimulators such as synthetic androgens and non-synthetic androgens (_Steroids_) , and so they are able to alter the gene-transcription process in a manner that is tissue specific, in this particular case we are interested in its effects on bone and muscle.
Ostarine exerts its effects in a very anabolic way, comparisons have been made with the Anabolic steroid Deca- Durabolin, This is because not only is increased muscle mass seen but it has a very positive effect on joints and bones aswell as nitrogen retention.
Now most steroidal androgens convert to DHT or Estrogen so you have the increased chance of DHT related side effects, enlarged prostate for one, and hair loss if your prone, as well as a whole list of other potential DHT related side effects. And Estrogen causes a whole host too, Water retention (_Edema_), Hypertension (_High blood pressure_) and the unwelcomed and often hard to treat enlargement of the male breast tissue (_Gyno_)(2). You also get your own testosterone production shutdown on cycle so a Post cycle therapy protocol is essential to restore correct testosterone levels, even then the ongoing effects of impotence can be seen for many months after full testosterone recovery has been achieved.
However those problems along with many others if the steroid of choice is a progestin, can to some degree be eradicated through science, and the development of these new sARMS.

Ostarine (OSTA-SARMS) Doesnt convert to DHT or display any of the side effects by Dihydrotestosterone. In blood tests a slight raise in estrogen levels can be seen, and that might be one of the key factors in its tremendous potential for treating tendon, ligament, and bone injuries or illnesses. It also displays a very anabolic effect on muscle tissue, causing considerbale and easy to maintain gains in muscle over 4-6 weeks, with little to no sides and no PCT needed afterwards.
Another interesting aspect as opposed to your typical steroid is that sARMS remain very hard to detect for Anti-doping agencys as sARMS bypass in effect the well known 4 ring
steroid structure, so they are not steroids, but yet sARMS exert many of the same performance enhancing effects that steroids do without the sides (3)

*Ostarine, Unleashing its power*.

The big question is how do you get the most bang for your buck from Osta-sarms/ MK-2866?
Firstly we need to get some facts straight on what it is exactly, its half life and best dose.
Ostarine has a half life of 23.8 hours, So a once a day dose is the most effective to get your biggest peak of blood plasma serum levels. Depending on your goals though there are a couple of doses i personaly would recommend.

*Anabolic dosing*.

Dosing at 24mg-36mg a day gave me my biggest gains in muscle and the best muscle pumps over a 4 week period, going higher than 36mg did not increase the gains in lbm or strength over the same period, for somone weighing 200lbs 24mg is enough to elicit very good anabolism, However for somone weighing above 210lbs, 36mg in experiments i carried out seemed to be a much better dose, and in general lbm gain, and muscle hardness can be seen to increase after about 6 days.

These very same doses can be used on a cut, with decreased calories to maintain muscle, I highle recommend the use of Osta-sarms in this regard as even in a calorie surplus diet fat loss can be lost at quite a high rate 1-2lb a week, on a cut with added stimulants the loss of viceral fat can be increased exponentialy and muscle tone and hardness will also increase at a rapid rate revealing a ripped and cut physique thats also in a lot better state health wise than if a steroid was used to increase muscle retention during the same period of time.

*Bone and tendon repair dosing*.

One of the outstanding facets of Ostarine is that it doesnt just build muscle, it increases tendon strength, improves the health of the ligaments, increases bone density and increases the rate at wich collagen is turned over. To achieve this a dose of 12mg ed is adequate, and promotes improvement in joint movement that can be seen after just 6-8 days, this dose is very effective for treating injuries like shin splints, and can be used post operation to help maintain muscle and speed up the recovery of the limb, (_Bone/Tendon_) that has been operated on.

*Supplementation while using sARMS*.

My favourite supplements wich seem to increase the effectivness of Ostarine are Creatine wich itself increases igf-1 levels,bone density, Lean body mass, and prevents the release of homocysteine thus preventing cardiovascular problems. Zinc and magnesium are a must as both are vital for increase in testosterone levels, androgen receptor sensitivity, and igf-1 levels to remain at a maximal level.

The future of bodybuilding is here right now, We have possibly the biggest break through in modern muscle building science at our very finger tips, its not only a powerful lean muscle building catalyst, but it has near *unlimited* potential in the prevention of injuries ( _something all bodybuilders are prone too_) And the recovery from injury that can sometimes take a long period. Ostarine has arrived, Its *POTENT, ANABOLIC, AND EFFECTIVE*... But are YOU ready for it? 




*References* 

1.Selective androgen receptor modulators in preclinical and clinical development.

Narayanan R, Mohler ML, Bohl CE, Miller DD, Dalton JT.
Preclinical Research and Development, GTx, Inc., Memphis, Tennessee, USA

2.J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 2006 Dec;102(1-5):261-6.Prostate cancer risk in testosterone-treated men.
Raynaud JP.
Université Pierre & Marie Curie, 51 bvd Suchet, Paris 75016, France. 
3.Bioorg Med Chem Lett. 2008 Oct 15;18(20):5567-70. Epub 2008 Sep 5.Effect of B-ring substitution pattern on binding mode of propionamide selective androgen receptor modulators.
Bohl CE, Wu Z, Chen J, Mohler ML, Yang J, Hwang DJ, Mustafa S, Miller DD, Bell CE, Dalton JT.
Division of Pharmaceutics, College of Pharmacy, The Ohio State University, 500 West 12th Avenue, 242 L.M. Parks Hall, Columbus, OH 43210, USA


Written by Russianstar


----------



## gill123 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oleuropein may prevent the growth of cells and viruses and stimulate the  immune system of important cell activity to fight infections. Oleuropein on herpes, bladder,  and micro-bacterial infection is also very effective. Oleuropein have  antioxidant, can reduce LDL oxidation, prevention of coronary heart disease, the  incidence of atherosclerosis. Oleuropein have ease of vascular smooth muscle,  lower blood pressure capacity.


----------



## gill123 (Feb 16, 2011)

[FONT=宋体]Dipentaerythritol is white crystal or powder, is stable in air, easily absorbing water, [/FONT][FONT=宋体]Dipentaerythritol[/FONT][FONT=宋体] mainly used in coating industry, used to manufacture alkyd paint, can paint film hardness, gloss and durability can be improved. It is also used for paints, varnishes and printing ink raw materials required for rosin resin, and can the system dry oil, flammable paints and vaginal lubricants for Air. Dipentaerythritol the fatty acid ester is highly effective lubricants and PVC plasticizer, is the production of its epoxy derivatives from students of non-surfactant materials.[/FONT][FONT=宋体]Dipentaerythritol[/FONT][FONT=宋体] easy to form a complex with the metal, but also as a hard water softener detergent formulations used. In addition, for medicine, pesticide and other production.[/FONT]


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

whats up with the above posts? lol


----------



## timeswift (Feb 28, 2011)

Where can i get sarms? Can someone PM me?


----------

